# 1994 d21 auto to manual conversion



## 94d21 (Jan 20, 2010)

i just got a 1994 nissan pickup (xe model) from my grandpa and its in near perfect shape and has only 77K miles. the only thing im worried about is the auto trans seems like it may be slipping on occasion. if it does go out how difficult is it to put in a 5 spd and how much should it cost if i do the labor and just have to buy the trans and maybe some new parts to convert it?


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmmm.. Never done this job myself, but here are a few things that come to mind that you need to get from the junkyard/parts guy:

tranny
flywheel
clutch kit (new)
pedal assembly
master cylinder
hydraulic hoses/tubing
manual tranny ECU??
different length driveshaft??
crossmember??

There are probably other things that need to be bought. And i'm sure others will be quick to correct me.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

^ BTW that's all assuming you're doing a 2wd truck. 4wd might be more stuff. HAVE FUN!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you need a manual brake pedal and slave cylinder..
no ecu..clutch interlock switch..and it wire harness
u must remove the kick down apparatus and its vacumn..


----------



## 94d21 (Jan 20, 2010)

ya its 2wd, doesnt sound that bad actually. if this trans goes ill prob end up doing it thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am not saying it is too hard but it is alot of work.. the dash has to come out and there will be some wiring issues..

a decent nissan hardbody can be bought for 1500 dollars just about n e where..

consider selling your truck and buying a model you like..


unless you have a donor truck the parts are probably 500 to 800 dollars and the time involved as well as the know how is a grand easily..


that auto trans can be bought for 350 dollars everday (used but in good conditon ) if it is a column shift and more if it is a floor shift..

you could put it in -in 5 to 6 hours and be up and runnning ..a shop is going to want 7 to 800 for a trans and another grand to put it in..

imo.. unless you are a wiz and have the parts on hand it is cost prohibitive...


----------



## 94d21 (Jan 20, 2010)

its floor shift. if its only a couple hundred for another auto trans maybe ill just do that if this one goes. i was thinking it was gonna be a couple thousand.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not know why but the floor shift trans is notorius for going bad..

i have several column shift trans on the shelf and have never sold a one..

i also have had two column shift trans trucks and never had a lick of trouble from the trans..


i cannot keep a floor shift trans on the shelf..

so they cost more when you find them and they are harder to find..


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

your new friend:
Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------

